

Construkts – 3d edu-game – match electronic 3d block config in physical world - nwatson
http://www.construkts.com/

======
nwatson
Interesting presentation at Flywheel in Winston Salem NC by CEO, Pamela
Jennings. She also is the new director at the Center for Design and Innovation
in WS.

